# Logitech Z443 or Creative t3300



## shade1 (Jun 30, 2014)

HI everyone i have been in a dilemma to upgrade to some good sounding speakers,currently i have some old jbl multimedia speakers and was looking to get a good 2.1 system.Since i didn't really have a chance to get a live demo of speakers anywhere other than Bose i am looking for some advice on which speaker to get.
I have 2 in my mind
1)Logitech z443 since it is more powerful than the rest that is z313 and z323
2)Creative t3300 ,it is an upgraded version of t3130
i was actually looking to get f&d f680 but it's out of stock everywhere and the product now seems to be discontinued.I am not considering edifier speakers since they haven't got a reputation and no commendable recommendation online.I will be using them for all round purposes that is games,movies,music etc.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2014)

go with creative.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 30, 2014)

I have z443 and its really good. Good sound quality and bass. Cant comment on creative though


----------



## Minion (Jun 30, 2014)

I think Z443 will be better with more power.


----------



## shade1 (Jul 1, 2014)

After trying out some speakers i have finally decided to consider fenda and edifier speakers.
How do the following stack up
f&d a511 have nice looks
edifier m1380/1385/1386 i guess are basically the same with the difference of fm
logitech z313 i would have really considered this but it doesn't have bass control which might be a problem later
sbs a335 heard they distort at higher volume so on the bottom of the stack
i assume that all of them would be inferior to z443and t3130 but nevertheless which one would be the best among them


----------



## Minion (Jul 2, 2014)

You should really stick with logitech Z443.


----------

